# NSB - NeuroScientific Biopharmaceuticals



## System (23 May 2018)

NeuroScientific Biopharmaceuticals is developing peptide-based pharmaceutical drugs that target a number of neurodegenerative conditions with high unmet medical demand.

The Company's product portfolio consists of:

(a) EmtinB, the Company’s lead peptide candidate which is a therapeutic peptide initially targeting Alzheimer's disease (EmtinB);
(b) 15mS.A. which is being developed as a diagnostic peptide for early-stage Alzheimer's disease (15mS.A.); and
(c) other Emtin peptides (EmtinAc, EmtinAn, and EmtinBn) which have demonstrated similar therapeutic potential as EmtinB.

It is anticipated that NSB will list on the ASX during June 2018.

http://www.neuroscientific.com


----------



## Miner (27 May 2018)

Good heads up. I would love to hear and lwarn  from the posters their thoughts on this. Often medical shares have long gestation and 30% survival to be called a good scrip.
Regards


----------



## galumay (27 May 2018)

Yes, you need buckets of patience, lashed with conviction. The problem is that usually the conviction can only be built on the narrative as there is usually a long period of losses, capital raisings, negative cash flow, rising costs and so on. 

I think the only way to play in the space is allocate a small amount of capital and however good the story sounds, remember its a pure speculative punt. I have only played once in this space, with $AHZ and after some years its still a way from looking like my early conviction had any merit!


----------



## Miner (27 May 2018)

galumay said:


> Yes, you need buckets of patience, lashed with conviction. The problem is that usually the conviction can only be built on the narrative as there is usually a long period of losses, capital raisings, negative cash flow, rising costs and so on.
> 
> I think the only way to play in the space is allocate a small amount of capital and however good the story sounds, remember its a pure speculative punt. I have only played once in this space, with $AHZ and after some years its still a way from looking like my early conviction had any merit!



Well said.
I also had AHZ and sold them xr as the spp was not attractive. Made minor loss.
Burnt on acr. Held patience on bno. It paid off. Still holding because so called experts are NOW asking to buy bno.  Gid burnt. Msb paid off. Like throwing dice.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 December 2019)

Recent AGM meeting, Chairman Brian Leedman excerpt,
"Our news to date pale in comparison to the significance of the news to come and so I’m 
personally excited at our prospects in the coming 12 months with the release of our final pre-clinical results and the commencement of human clinical studies in both Alzheimer’s and Glaucoma."
"We have an exciting year ahead and I am confident that the developments made to date in combination with the significant milestones to come will bring prosperity in the new year."

I bought the rumour. I will sell on the news, good, bad or indifferent. There results on 2nd July announcement, was well received by investors.
If all goes well, 2020 should be a good year, particularly the 1st quarter.
Currently, am expecting news any day now re Alzheimer's and mouse model study. Study on the piggies for glaucoma results due January.
If Big Kev's excited, you get free steak knives.
Is there "prosperity" if Brian's excited? Dunno, big bowl of wait and see at the moment.
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (31 December 2019)

To satisfy the yearly comp.
2020 will see the results of at least 2 studies in animals.
Results of glaucoma in pigs model was due December but they have received notice that the results will be in January.
Another study for Alzheimer's treatment in mice later in the year.
If the treatment goes well, further studies are on the card's.
The Alzheimer's and Glaucoma market spaces are relatively unmet and any major advances in the field will see a world wide market, the potential to capitalise will depend on the studies success.
Share price has been steadily increasing after a recent breakout with retrace. 
F.Rock


----------



## Telamelo (2 September 2020)

Neuroscientific Biopharmaceuticals NSB
developing novel peptide-based pharmaceutical products that target a number of neurological disorders such as Alzheimers, Dementia, Multiple Sclerosis and even eye diseases like Glaucoma.

MCAP 19.6M
SOI 78M currently trading @ 0.24c
Tightly held as top 20 hold 60.19% of registrar
Cash Bal. 3.28M

https://themarketherald.com.au/asx-nsb/

https://multiplesclerosisnewstoday....han-copaxone-at-myelin-formation-in-ms-model/

https://neuroscientific.com/media/

https://www.marketindex.com.au/asx/nsb

https://asx.swingtradebot.com/equities/NSB:ASX  (technical indicator's are bullish)

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (2 September 2020)

https://www.barchart.com/stocks/quotes/NSB.AX/opinion

gives a 100% 'buy rating' across all technical chart indicators 

Cheers tela


----------



## The Babadook (3 September 2020)

I like the look of this! Thanks Tela.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

As you may know, I have this as an entrant in the yearly comp and have been following it longer.
There's no great love from me apart from hoping that they can make the world a better place for some.

It was always a popping FC style of entry, and far from being the kind of tradable stock.


----------



## Telamelo (4 September 2020)

The Babadook said:


> I like the look of this! Thanks Tela.



Nice to see NSB holding up well @ 0.24c so far.. but a bit of 'funny business' going on as a 100k bid order keeps popping up now & then only to disappear soon after lol !? after yesterday's 300k bid popping up now & again as well (doing similar).. bugger if I know!? 

Think though at under $19M market cap it's really "cheap as chips" imo with huge potential to do the world so much good (and in the process easily double or triple it's market cap). 
Good Luck!  Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (5 September 2020)

MS (multiple sclerosis) is a chronic, disabling neurodegenerative disease in which the body’s immune system mistakenly attacks the myelin sheath that surrounds the body’s nerve fibres. Current MS market including total drug sales is estimated to be worth more than US$20 billion (A$29 billion) with 2.3 million patients suffering from the disease worldwide.

Conditions like dementia and Alzheimer’s disease have the most likelihood of a medical breakthrough in the next 10 years. However, at present, there are few effective treatment options. For Neuroscientific Biopharmaceuticals NSB, this is a focus area that shows great commercial promise and opportunity to improve patient outcomes.

NSB is developing EmtinB, a drug in advanced preclinical studies that is showing promise in treating degenerative conditions such as Alzheimer’s disease. EmtinB has slowed the progression of Alzheimer’s by more than 80% in animal subjects.

EmtinB has also shown promise as a treatment for degenerative conditions of the optic nerve, such as caused by glaucoma. In one trial, the drug enabled severed optic nerves to almost fully grow back. The drug was also used to treat optic degeneration caused by glaucoma in pig models that closely resemble severe human form of glaucoma.“We were able to stop that degeneration,” says CEO and MD, Matt Liddelow.

It may potentially also be used to treat spinal cord injuries and multiple sclerosis (MS).At the moment, the drug is administered by subcutaneous or intravitreal injection, although NSB is currently looking at less invasive delivery methods for ocular indications such as eye drops.

“We’re focused on getting EmtinB preclinical safety studies completed so we can start clinical studies by the end of the year,” says Liddelow. “Nothing we’ve seen so far has indicated we’re going to have any major safety problems in clinical studies.

”To streamline the process, NSB is partnered with some of the best pharmaceutical research and manufacturing organisations on the planet. This includes Covance, a US company that had handlings in the clinical trials of 50 of the top drugs now in the market.

“We’ve got a healthy cash position of around $4M in the bank. That’s more than enough to get us to achieve what we need to do in the next 12 months,” says Matt.

https://reachmarkets.com.au/news/ne...icals-positioned-for-alzheimers-breakthrough/


----------



## Telamelo (7 September 2020)

Some nice strong bids coming into *NSB* this morning.. hopefully sp kicks on higher from here over the coming week's/month's ahead  (under 20MCAP is ridiculously 'crazy cheap' imo)


----------



## Telamelo (7 September 2020)

Telamelo said:


> Some nice strong bids coming into *NSB* this morning.. hopefully sp kicks on higher from here over the coming week's/month's ahead  (under 20MCAP is ridiculously 'crazy cheap' imo)



*NSB* moving up nicely now @ 0.255c  +10.87%!


----------



## Telamelo (8 September 2020)

Telamelo said:


> *NSB* moving up nicely now @ 0.255c  +10.87%!



NSB looking bullish..
https://asx.swingtradebot.com/equities/NSB:ASX

https://www.tradingview.com/symbols/ASX-NSB/technicals/


----------



## Malown1 (19 November 2020)

NSB now steady above 30c  @ .34 and another trading halt for a joint participation for covid pulmonary fibrosis trial.
More good news after the recent buy in!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 November 2021)

Where are we at, some three and a bit years in since listing. @galumay summed it up well



> you need buckets of patience, lashed with conviction. The problem is that usually the conviction can only be built on the narrative as there is usually a long period of losses, capital raisings, negative cash flow, rising costs and so on.




_Drug development company with advanced preclinical lead candidate EmtinB™_
_Funded through to completion of Phase I program  _
_Potential for multiple treatment indications (pipeline in a product) _
_Peptide based drug with advanced safety program, including non-human primates _
_Transitioning EmtinB™to clinical development in 2022_
I smell a cap raising coming on (hasn't had one for a while).

(_DNH_)


----------



## Malown1 (29 December 2021)

NSB added to my tips for 2022.
Reached a high of .54c during 2021, and now back in the band of .34c.
Cash funded thru to completion of PH1 trials.
All pre-clinical data established with great results in prolifereation of Myelin in Multiple Sclerosis studies.
Slowed cognitive decline in Alzheimers initial testing.
For this year coming, completing IND enabling studies Q1 for Ocular, PH1 Neurology study, Ph2 Neurology study late 2022, and PH1 Glaucoma mid-year.

A LTH for me.


----------

